# Kernel configuration

## drimades

I'm trying to correctly configure a linux kernel by scratch and keep it as small as possible. I'm starting with make allnoconfig and then from that configuration file I follow some indication given in this forum. I run lspci -k to find the actual drivers in use and use this info to configure my new kernel. What other command can I use to find the kernel drivers in use by other physical devices in my laptop (other than PCI)?

----------

## wcg

lsusb might help. (There is a lot of stuff to configure besides

pci and usb devices, though. Expect to need the www to figure

everything out.)

----------

## aCOSwt

 *drimades wrote:*   

> I'm trying to correctly configure a linux kernel by scratch and keep it as small as possible. I'm starting with make allnoconfig and then from that configuration file I follow some indication given in this forum. I run lspci -k to find the actual drivers in use and use this info to configure my new kernel. What other command can I use to find the kernel drivers in use by other physical devices in my laptop (other than PCI)?

 

As far as drivers are concerned you also could have done the exact opposite :

1/ Select *everything* in your config

2/ Boot

3/ Plug all the plug & play devices you will use

4/ Read your syslog.

If you read lines looking like [driver name] comment, then it means that the kernel found some hardware to be driven by [driver name] => You should select it.

You can then remove all the others, if they do not appear in your syslog => Your system don't need.

Do not worry, if some driver conflicts with another one, (things like this can happen with for example the smbus, sensors...) syslog will tell you.

(BTW, you should select a rather detailed level of log in your kernel... (4 I think ? Not so sure !)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

drimades,

You may find that kernel-seeds.org can help.

----------

## drimades

This is my lsusb  output:

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks 

How can I get useful info from it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

drimades,

Put

```
1d6b:0002 +usb
```

into google.

That doesn't work too well for that device.

```
lsusb -vvv | less
```

 may help too.

Google tells that  13d3:5130 is a UVC webcam, so you want UVC support in your kernel.

----------

